

A brief history of GUILE - signa11
http://wingolog.org/archives/2009/01/07/a-brief-history-of-guile

======
ojbyrne
I'm loving the word "intension." I always talk about the extensive vs.
intensive dichotomy when I'm talking about websites, business strategy, life.
I didn't realize there was a noun form.

------
nas
I think Guile was rather less successful than was originally hoped. Quick,
name three GNU applications that use it. :-) At this point, I would use Lua if
I needed a lightweight embedded interpreter and Python if I needed more power.
Just IMHO, of course.

~~~
Daemmerung
gnucash and lilypond are the two that immediately spring to mind-- but three
does indeed stump me. snd uses Guile, but snd isn't itself GNU.

~~~
etal
Texmacs. Apparently there are only three.

